

A Mac OS X-style Dock In JavaScript - nickb
http://www.safalra.com/web-design/javascript/mac-style-dock/

======
cstejerean
I've never liked the auto zooming of the dock. Unless you have incredibly
small icons I don't see a point. Most people I've seen get sick of it pretty
soon and turn it off.

This is a really nice demo of doing this in Javascript (I just hope nobody
actually uses this on a site).

~~~
tlrobinson
I'm guilty. I wrote something like this awhile ago for my site...
<http://tlrobinson.net>

------
avinashv
I'm not so sure about this code. Personally, I'd use jQuery, which has stuff
to make this a lot easier. I haven't looked at the code, but Google turns up
<http://www.ndesign-studio.com/blog/design/css-dock-menu/>

------
juggler
A similar thingy for galleries:

<http://en.gibney.org/scalable_gallery/>

------
omarseyal
dojo has this too ... [<http://dojotoolkit.org/demos/fisheye-demo>]

------
thomasswift
why is your name orange?

~~~
mixmax
The divine gift of a bold orange username is presented to those that reach the
nirvana of 10.000 karma points.

~~~
thomasswift
thanks, i figured it was something significant

~~~
mixmax
can't wait to see what happens when nickb hits 100.000. But I'm sure it will
involve fair maidens, mind-enhancing drugs and a very big cake.

------
maurycy
Reminds me Google X.

------
earle
uhm..

jquery.magnifier();

